# 2 spots



## ewt1945 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking for a trip Thursday to Saturday for two people. Have some 6/0's and some lighter gear. Give me a call 501-8364 and an estimate on what the gas, bait etc is going to run

Thanks
Ed


----------

